# What do I need to do before my first ride



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

My voodoo bizango has arrived and I can't wait to test it out, however I'm not Upto date on the do's and dont's of riding an mtb especially as it's my first time after a very long time.

Do I need to lube the chain or anything?

Do you guys protect the paintwork or just leave as is?

Hose down after a muddy ride or clean with special cleaners etc?

Itching to get out but don't want to miss out something basic and ruin the bike so fill me in chaps.

Cheers guys


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Before my 1st ride I polished my helmet and drank 2.5liters of cider.....


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Bero said:


> Before my 1st ride I polished my helmet and drank 2.5liters of cider.....


Did you go up a dirt track?


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Bero said:


> Before my 1st ride I polished my helmet and drank 2.5liters of cider.....


Did you have it straight out of the bottle or were you wearing a hydration backpack lol


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd go for a wet lube, so maybe Green Oil, or Finish Line and Muc-Off are slightly cheaper.

Depends how bad ya OCD is I suppose, I do protect the paintwork on the roadie but not the mtb.

I'd hose it down after every ride if poss... try not to go crazy with a pressure washer all the time though if possible, and make sure you lube the chain after every ride... the inside of the links though, try not to get excess on the outside of the chain links.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Take a spare tube, pump and tyre levers with you !!
Gonz.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not going far from home so I'm not worried about breaking down, I was more concerned with pre & post ride procedures/maibtenance etc.

Do any of you use heli tape? What's it for?

P.s. any reason to lube inside of the chain only?


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Estoril-5 said:


> I'm not going far from home so I'm not worried about breaking down, I was more concerned with pre & post ride procedures/maibtenance etc.
> 
> Do any of you use heli tape? What's it for?
> 
> P.s. any reason to lube inside of the chain only?


http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/how-to-clean-and-lube-your-bikes-drivechain-video-18259/


----------



## grapefruit (Dec 29, 2014)

If you're going to do a lot of muddy stuff, it might be as well to run the chain dry. 

Oil+grit = grinding paste.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Bero said:


> Before my 1st ride I polished my helmet and drank 2.5liters of cider.....


:lol: reminds me of a mtb race many years ago in the mid 90s.

I had my camelbak filled up with water, but i had cleaned it with milton a few days before and it tasted of bleach. Mate took it off me at the start line and tipped half the water and filled it up with "applejuice". Came 5th in the race but felt awful and had a splitting headache.
He had topped it up with white lighting :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

grapefruit said:


> If you're going to do a lot of muddy stuff, it might be as well to run the chain dry.
> 
> Oil+grit = grinding paste.


Sorry have to disagree. Best running a wet lube in winter keeps the chain running well. A dry chain wears very fast :thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like I'll be popping into halfords to get some oil then.

Any of you guys use heli tape on your bikes?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Estoril-5 said:


> Looks like I'll be popping into halfords to get some oil then.
> 
> Any of you guys use heli tape on your bikes?


I used to use finishline wet in winter and dry in summer but things may be more advanced now.

I never used helitape, i just put some clear insulation tape where cables rubbed etc.


----------

